
Should You Lose Sleep Over 100% Reliability? - therandomguy
http://blog.classfrog.com/2011/10/should-you-lose-sleep-over-100.html
======
dfc
No.

~~~
therandomguy
Never?

~~~
inportb
As long as you're healthy, you could make up for it. True story.

